# My Friend Marley



## Strongheart (Feb 12, 2009)

I just wanted to take a moment today and post about a very special rabbit who died in my arms this morning. 

Marley was a 14 year old dwarf Dutch, a foster rabbit of mine whom one of my favorite exotics vets, Dr. Lisa Carr of VCA North Rockville, called me about last August (when she was working somewhere else - SEAVS). Marley was brought in by a couple whose daughter was leaving for college, they had apparently bought Marley for her when she was, oh, about 4 years old. Through thick and thin, (probably mostly thin), Marley weathered the ups and downs of this young lady's life.

But as she was readying for college, apparently neither she nor her parents had a single bit of affection toward this little, geriatric rabbit. They brought him into the vet's office and said to euthanize him, that they were just "done with him."

So Dr. Carr called me and asked me to take him. Of course I did. I went in and got him, they gave him a bath, did a full workup on him and declared him perfectly healthy except for some mild arthritis and eyes obscured by cataracts. I was given Adequan (to inject) and metacam for arthritis.

We set up Marley in a 4' wide baby pool filled with litter since he did have trouble with his gait. He took a while to adjust to his new life but soon was attempting little binkies every day, just a short dash really, here and there, and his tail might wiggle a bit.

He had a friend, too, a little 4 year old dwarf fellow, Hidalgo, who was an empathetic bun and had just lost his elderly mate. Hidalgo would often go sit next to Marley and allow him to lean against him.

So it went for six months until yesterday when old man Marley, who had deteriorated in the past couple of days, motioned us to get him and laid in our laps while we stroked him and kissed him as he crossed the rainbow bridge. And he licked us back to let us know he appreciated having some friends around for him at that moment.

It is not often one has the honor of knowing such a very, very old rabbit. And it was such an honor to get to know the old codger, who was still thumping to his last day when something didn't go according to his pleasure (though it wasn't very loud).

So I just wanted to post about him so his passing didn't go unnoticed today. And to say, Marley! Run fast and free!

You can see a photo of him here at this link: 
http://tinyurl.com/cnq87w


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2009)

Binky free, Marley.:cry2

There was a similar situation with an 11 year oldmini rexat the shelter where I volunteer. One of the board members took him home out of pity. He's 14 now and living it up with her other rabbits, completely spoiled.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marley.

It sure sounds like you gave him the best part of his life. I bet he was on cloud nine for the time he was with you.

It's probably the first time in his 14 years that he knew so much love.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge Marley.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sitting here crying as I read Marley's story. That is a horribly sad story for the last 14 years. I am so thankful that he lived out his days knowing kindness at last.
:cry2 Bless you for giving Marley such a wonderful home.
Binky strong and free at the bridge, sweet old bun
ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
Autumn


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sitting here in tears because of Marley's story. :cry2His story is very sad. That's so sweet how he licked you back, thats what really started my tears going. 

I'm glad that he knew he was truly loved before he passed. I'm very sorry about your loss. ((HUGS))

Binky Free Marley.

-

Karlee:hug1


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 13, 2009)

Marley's story made me cry :cry2:. Poor fellow. So glad you were able to give him comfort in last months. 

Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge, Marley. ink iris::rainbow:

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 13, 2009)

we are sitting here all teary eyed too. What a sad thing when people have pets and no love for them at all. Thankfully, you showed him true love and devotion and his last years were quality ones. When any of our fur babies pass, it hurts us inside so much, but what is even worse is when we have no choice but to take them to the Vet--would rather they all went peacefully, and at home. L&N :bunnyangel2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm trying not to focus on the sad parts of Marley's life. I have a feeling that the last few months of happiness blocked out all of those bad years. 
Binky free, little one. ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

What a touching tribute to Marley.

I am so pleased that he got to know love in the end. And the fact that he was kissing you shows he appreciated it too.

God Bless, little Marley

Jan


----------



## myheart (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so glad you were able to take little Marley when he needed someone the most. It was so touching to read that Hidalgo took such good care of him. He was probably Marley's first and only bunny-bond. Too bad he couldn't have that type of bond a bit earlier in his life. Good bunny, Hidalgo!! You are too sweet for words...

Binky free little Marley. ray:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, binky free Marley, you are a handsome bun!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, how horrible. I could not amagine having a rabbit and not caring for it. Glad he has a great final few days. RIP


----------

